# Do yall think...



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

This is worth $8k?
1972 GTO HardTop 8,000.00 OBO


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

1. Get a VIN
2. Decode VIN (or post it and have one of us)
3. Go see it in person


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Gary Heddon owns Magnum Superchargers in Cedar MN. Here's his number 763-753-6671. That should be your first call to see if he even owned it, knows of it, has any history on it. If it's legit, go see it.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

This cracks me up: 
Block is a matching # 350 was "bored 60,000.00" and oil pressure was increased. I mean really. Pardon my forwardness, but, anybody that has a smidgin of car knowledge knows that's not quite how .060 is written. Don't let the NADA quotes influence you, may be just trying to pump up the car. Looks like TMP and TRI-P gave you sound advice... Like anything else, do your homework.


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yea, the 60,000 part got me laughing too lol. Hopefully I can get out there to see it this weekend, but Im not too sure, got alot of other cars on my list (and more in my price range) that I am gonna check out. Ill keep yall updated if I make it out there this weekend.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Even tho you haven't found a car yet, I bet you're having a blast trying to hunt "the one" down??!! Enjoy....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It's a clone, he claims the block is matching numbers 350, the only problem I see is the GTO only offered a 400 and a 455 in 72. Ask for the VIN number, the 5th digit should be; T = 400ci, Y = 455ci or an X = 455HO. A lemans will also have these codes if ordered with the above engines. In 72 the GTO was an option of the Lemans as it was in 64 and 65.

If you are serious have him purchase the PHS report before you waste any time on the car,


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Good point. The 1st year GTO offered a 350 was in '73. It came with a 2 barrel. In '74 you could only get a 350 with a whopping 7.6:1 compression ratio.


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yea, after lookin at it a few more times Im just gonna wait till I find myself a nice '67-'69 GTO to rebuild. If Im gonna pay that much for a car it might as well be the car Ive always wanted. The other cars Im lookin at (for a DD/ interim car before I get a GTO) are:
'65 Ford Custom 500
'65 Buick Skylark
'64 Falcon Futura
'59 Plymouth
'68 Ford Thunderbird
'66 Dodge Coronet 440
'61 Pontiac Catalina < the main one Im interested in out of the list, its goin for roughly $3800. Damn thing looks like it was stored in a vault, and has power for almost everything.
Just to give yall a list of what Ive got to look at


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would be all over that 61 Catalina, is it a 2 door hardtop(bubble-top)?

Look at this one on youtube;

YouTube - 1961 Pontiac Catalina Hardtop, 421 c.i. Part One


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Heres the ad for the Catalina Im lookin at:
1961 Pontiac Catalina

Hard to believe its only $3800!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it were a bubbletop two door, it would bring about 10 k more, at least! For 3800, it's a lot of car for the $$$, though.


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yea. Id prefer a 2door, but hey, a 60s Poncho in that condition for that price? Hard to beat!


----------

